# Wwii Hamiltons



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

This being Father's Day (for a while longer on this side of the pond, anyway), I'm posting photos of two of my WWII watches in memory of my father, a veteran of that war. I'm new to the Watch Forum and, while I've posted before, this is my first in the military section.

The watches are both Hamiltons: a U.S. Marine Corps issue with a 987S movement and a Navy BuShips with a 987A. I chose these because my father enlisted in the Marines after Pearl Harbor and was later transferred to the Navy, where he served in a unit much like today's SEALs. He also favored Hamiltons and wore them almost exclusively throughout his life. I have a couple of his civilian watches but, unfortunately, none from his military days.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice Hamiltons I like the one with the sweep second hand is that a 987S 17 jewel 6/0 size movement?My Dad was all so in the US Navy in WW2 thank god he is still around today not alot lot of those WW2 vet's around.Your dad had to be with the UDT's and would of had used a canteen watch that's a water proof case watch with a screw down cover for the crown I would like to get one but they want a lot of money for them.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

You're right, River Rat, the USMC has a 987S 17-jewel movement. And yes, my father was a UDT man. I'd love to have a Hamilton canteen in my collection, but they are indeed a bit pricey -- especially for my retiree's budget.

My substitute is the Zeno-Watch Basel model, which is based on the Elgin canteen watch from the 1950s. I managed to pick one up at a bargain price recently, for less than the knock-offs often fetch on ebay. There's a review of the Zeno at Hyunsuk's Military Watches, and the photo below comes from that site. Haven't got around to taking one of my watch yet.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Check this site it's about the Elgin canteen watch Billy did a good job on it.

http://www.freewebs.com/billyschorr/elginudt.htm


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

AFAIK, the canteen divers didn't get issued until after WW2. They are very cool watches though - I found this Hammy on ePrey last year for a reasonable price:










Just missed an ex-UDT Elgin last week, didn't have the cash to go high enough :bb:


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Glad you got a good deal on the Hamilton. I don't recall seeing it, but I did follow that Elgin as it went out of my range. As for the Hamilton divers, my understanding has always been that these watches were first issued during WWII. According to _Whitney's Timepieces_, Navy NCDUs and UDTs used them from 1943 to 1950. And Billy Schorr states in his fine book, _Zero Hour_, that the Hamilton canteen was "the first dedicated diver watch issued to the U.S. Navy in 1943." Billy also has two photos of a very nice example. Now if I can just find one . . . .


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

the USN BUShips looks superb :yes:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Sisyphus said:


> Glad you got a good deal on the Hamilton. I don't recall seeing it, but I did follow that Elgin as it went out of my range. As for the Hamilton divers, my understanding has always been that these watches were first issued during WWII. According to _Whitney's Timepieces_, Navy NCDUs and UDTs used them from 1943 to 1950. And Billy Schorr states in his fine book, _Zero Hour_, that the Hamilton canteen was "the first dedicated diver watch issued to the U.S. Navy in 1943." Billy also has two photos of a very nice example. Now if I can just find one . . . .


Since ZH was published, Billy has obtained a copy of the MILSPEC - his site (which happens to be down at the moment) reports on the details - and he now feels they watches weren't available until after WW2. I've read otherwise in historical accounts of the history of the NCDUs. Billy and I have been going back and forth about it.

The reason I'm dredging up this thread is that in the past year I've come across a UDT-issued Hammy and finally got my hands on an Elgin:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Niice historic pair Col....


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Nalu said:


> Since ZH was published, Billy has obtained a copy of the MILSPEC - his site (which happens to be down at the moment) reports on the details - and he now feels they watches weren't available until after WW2. I've read otherwise in historical accounts of the history of the NCDUs. Billy and I have been going back and forth about it.
> 
> The reason I'm dredging up this thread is that in the past year I've come across a UDT-issued Hammy and finally got my hands on an Elgin:


Congratulations! :thumbsup: Those are two great looking watches.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think you can beat the old WW2 Hamiltons,tried and tested.


----------

